# The Great Pokemon Hunt



## glitchedgamer (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm sure many of us have spent hours, or even days, searching for a certain Pokemon. Share those frustrating moments here. Feel free to say Feebas =P 

My most dreaded hunt, besides Feebas, was for one of the most unimpressive, yet still awesome in my book, Pokemon: Dunsparce in Crystal. I really wanted to go through the game with a 'Sparce, so as soon as I got to Dark Cave I began the hunt. Unfortuantly, I forgot that Dunsparce had a 1% encounter rate. It took me a combined 3 hours to find the land snake, which I named Medusa. Later that same day, I got a call from a Hiker that I JUST registered that said Dunsparce were swarming Dark Cave. I almost throw my GBC at the wall.

Now, as I write this, I'm using Medusa to Headbutt trees above Slowpoke Well in hopes of finding a Heracross to add to my team, which is still just three Pokemon at Lv 17 (Hey, I only have 2 badges). Of course, Heracross has a 1% encounter rate also, so most of my day will be spent headbutting trees with Medusa. Yay. At least I can brag that I own two rare Pokemon.

Possibly even more painful was finding Grimer in Emerald. It had to be Emerald because I needed to use a Move Tutor to teach it Ice Punch (this was before Platinum). The encounter rate in the Firery Path? Yep, 1%. It took hours to find one, then I had to breed it to get a good nature, then was forced to get enough BP for Ice Punch. Torture.

As for most people, Chimecho took forever to find on Mt. Pyre.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right now, I'm trying to find Suicune in my FireRed. I've just about walked the entire region of Kanto and about half of the Sevii Islands. The DS needs to charge now, though, so I'm taking a break. Usually, Suicune is no problem for me to find; don't know why it's taking this long now.

Oh yes, and finding Larvitar in my Crystal. I was too lazy to get a Pokemon with Flash to look around Silver Cave, so I just spent my time bumping around in total darkness. Finally got one, but then I had trouble getting out of the cave.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 21, 2009)

Nidoran in FR. Oh god I spent a good two days hunting in that stupid grass patch outside Mt. Moon and ramped my time up to 30 hours with _one badge._  I felt like impaling a Jigglypuff for bait.  Bastards.

Lapras in Platinum. FFFF. God, just getting to the right place sucked, and then I spent a good 3 hours hunting for one.  I never want to see another Dewgong, Golbat or Azumarill again.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 22, 2009)

As of today, I am hunting for Nidoran (both genders) in Route 201. Fucking hell. Fortunately what made it tolerable was the multitasking; I was training hatched Pokemon as well, since I like having mine with better stats and I can't EV for pickles. Not to mention egg moves.

I just waited for the swarms, otherwise.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 22, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Lapras in Platinum. FFFF. God, just getting to the right place sucked, and then I spent a good 3 hours hunting for one.  I never want to see another Dewgong, Golbat or Azumarill again.


Whoa, they are _that rare!?_

I encountered two in a row on my way to chaining Bellsprout. O_O

If I would have known, I would have used my quick balls to catch them. Unfortunately, both used Perish Song.

I spent hours hunting for a Chimecho as well, and it's stuffed in my PC. I would migrate it, but then I would have to spend more hours getting another, and also, it's a lot easier to get it in Diamond and Pearl.

Right now, I'm hunting for a female Naïve Chimchar. I've been resetting for hours total, including the time it took me to watch Race to Witch Mountain.

I never had to search that hard for a Feebas, though; I just cloned my sister's and bred it. I need to migrate Milo the Modest Feebas eventually....


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 22, 2009)

HERACROSS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY. If I see one more Spearow or Aipom fall outta that tree, I'm gonna fucking light Azalea Town on fire with my Quilava.

I kinda want to try catching Feebas again...I mean I can just breed one, but the hunt will be more fun because the stress of finding one will be gone. I'll make a sport of it! Maybe I can do the same with Hera...


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Aug 22, 2009)

Mespiriit.  -_-

I hate that little pink thing.  Since it started wandering around Sinnoh, I've only seen it once - and of course, I didn't catch it.


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 22, 2009)

Latias in Pokemon Emerald. _I still can't catch her!!!!_
I just gave up a while ago...


----------



## Autumn (Aug 22, 2009)

Chansey in FireRed. I looked up the zones of the Safari Zone in which they appear, but stupidly I didn't bother to check the encounter rates for both zones; I just assumed they were 1% encounter in both. So I spent quite a few hours Chansey-hunting, and when I _did_ find a Chansey it usually broke out of the ball. After a while, I decided to check the encounter rates. I had been looking in the zone where they were 1%, but in the other zone they were 4%. Not that much of a difference, but it did make me headdesk, since I was making it harder for myself than I needed to.

I did catch a Chansey, though, as well as a Scyther, Kangaskhan and Tauros. In fact, my FireRed file carries at least the basic forms of every Kanto Pokémon except Omanyte, Hitmonlee, Porygon and LeafGreen-exclusives.

I still have yet to find a Feebas, but that's probably because I haven't yet gone searching for one.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 22, 2009)

Poke4ever said:


> Latias in Pokemon Emerald. _I still can't catch her!!!!_
> I just gave up a while ago...


Quick Ball/Mean Look (Golbat/crobat) and a Timer Ball.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 22, 2009)

For the longest time I could never get a Shuckle from inserting Emerald into my Diamond. I got it eventually, but it was really annoying; mainly because it's on Route 224.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 22, 2009)

I got lucky; I managed to find Feebas on the third patch of water.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 23, 2009)

Feebas was rather easy for me. I tend to be good at zoning out and still doing something properly (provided it doesn't involve dangerous equipment like knives or saws or something).

It's terrible hunting for Scyther on Platinum, though. I've been searching for Scyther for_ever_ and have only found one... and it has to be male. I wanna female Scyther D:< Caught him and put him in the PC anyways though, and named him Stormblade I'M SORRY BUT STORMBLADE IS AWESOME ;;.

I also hate wandering legendaries. They're difficult enough to encounter in the pre-DP games, let alone track. And catching them = AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 23, 2009)

Chimecho in either Ruby or Emerald and amazingly Caterpie in Red. Four Pikachus I found while looking for one, but never, ever found a supposedly uncommon Caterpie. Had to beat Brock with a Charmander and Spearow instead of a Confusion-wielding Butterfree.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 23, 2009)

shadow_lugia said:


> named him Stormblade


... you're not the only one. :D I used him on my main team in Platinum.


----------



## M&F (Aug 23, 2009)

Surprisingly, Oddish.

It was recently, when I was having a shot at Gold, just for HG/SS' sake. Internet tells me I need an Oddish and a Lickitung to get a dreaded Leaf Stone. The latter was easy; then, I spent at least 5 minutes wandering around a random bush while whimpering to myself why won't the old man go find the Oddish himself if they gather just outside his house.

But, the Oddish never, ever would come.

Up to one point, I got so frustrated I decided to take a better check at the locations where Oddish could be found. Well, I did the right thing, because that led me to finding out they could only be caught at night. And you can't mess with G/S/C's internal clock. I raged.

Then I waited for night to come. Then I caught an Oddish easily, got the dreaded Leaf Stone, and got an Exeggutor while skipping around my room like a drug addict.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 23, 2009)

By the way, if you're looking for a running legendary, go between two connected routes with grass and check every time that you get to the other route. In pearl I went to valley windworks and that route next to it and I whammed Mesprit with one of my friend's cloned master balls (he only gave me 4 or 7) in a matter of minutes!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes. Hunting Pokémon.
...
I have one very memorable one: a Shiny Male Absol with Super Luck (I wanted it because that is as close as I can get to my RSP character). On Mt. Coronet in Platinum. o_O I'm good at chaining, but it's still nasty: They have a 5% encounter rate IN A BLIZZARD, and even once you reach a chain of 40, you still have to reset every 50 steps until you get a shiny patch (.5% chance) It took me weeks and weeks of hunting it off and on, but finally, I happened to get my first shiny Absol. And it fulfilled my requirements exactly. :DDDDD

My Feebas hunting wasn't actually all that bad. Took me maybe half an hour of fishing once or twice on every patch. Once I found a Feebas patch, I caught about 13 of them. And the last one I caught liked Dry Poffins, had (apparently) outstanding overall IVs and a perfect defense IV. Go figure.

And then there was my epic quest to catch 8 Eevees and 8 shiny Eevees in the Trophy Garden for a full set of Eeveelutions. But I won't go into all the gruesome details of that one.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 23, 2009)

@ Slartibartfast: I would've just bred the one Bebe gives you with a Ditto.

Which reminds me; the hunt for Ditto was agony. Took me about 2 days on and off running in that dreaded patch of grass, and surprisingly I ran into more Mr. Mime and Wingull (which "apparently" had a lower encounter rate) than that damned thing. eventually I gave up and traded.

THEN when I ran back to Canalave to get rid of HMs on my Noctowl, guess the first Pokemon I encountered in the grass.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 26, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Lapras in Platinum. FFFF. God, just getting to the right place sucked, and then I spent a good 3 hours hunting for one.  I never want to see another Dewgong, Golbat or Azumarill again.


The third Pokémon I encountered on the lake was a Lapras. D:


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 26, 2009)

>:C You people and your Lapras magnetism! *shakes fist*


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 26, 2009)

The infamous G/S/C Chansey. They only lived in one spot, and had ridiculously low encounter rate. I found one after about 2 1/2 hours. You should've seen my face :D

But then I remembered. You need to trade Chansey with a girl on that Route for Aerodactyl. So I went hunting for a second one. Took me days before I found another one (of course I didn't play for that many days without stopping, but I'm just saying it took a long time).

Also, it took me a surprisingly long time to find Pikachu in G/S/C (3 hours, I think it was). However I took me a while before I realized you could win a Pikachu at the Game Corner. T_T


----------



## PokeNinja (Aug 28, 2009)

Ouch...

Anyway, It took me.... 1-3 hours, I think... to find a Lapras in Platinum.
It wasn't that hard to encounter the roaming pokemon in my Pearl/Platinum, per se....
Just the feat of_ catching _them was the thing that made me blow up...


----------



## Aethelstan (Aug 28, 2009)

Jynx in Snowpoint Temple drove me crazy. It took me about twenty minutes to find each one, and every time it used Perish Song! So would have to go back to the Pokemon Center once I was down to one Pokemon, heal up, and go back and try some more. This resulted in 2-3 hours of work for me.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 1, 2009)

ProgMetal_64 said:


> The infamous G/S/C Chansey. They only lived in one spot, and had ridiculously low encounter rate. I found one after about 2 1/2 hours. You should've seen my face :D
> 
> But then I remembered. You need to trade Chansey with a girl on that Route for Aerodactyl. So I went hunting for a second one. Took me days before I found another one (of course I didn't play for that many days without stopping, but I'm just saying it took a long time).
> 
> Also, it took me a surprisingly long time to find Pikachu in G/S/C (3 hours, I think it was). However I took me a while before I realized you could win a Pikachu at the Game Corner. T_T


Couldn't you have just cloned the chansy? I did.

I remember in silver, I was looking for a lickatounge so I could get a moon stone, and eventually, a fire stone. Anyway, I headbutted trees for 5 hours until I remembered that they were only found in a patch of grass in the middle of the pond on the same route... I banged my head on the bus seat for such stupidity...

Also, i used to hunt sneasels at Mt. Silver in the hopes of finding a shiny, but instead found a shiny tangela. i still caught every sneasel I ran into, and ended up with 3 boxes full.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 1, 2009)

Ironically, I found a Heracross on the first Headbutt tree I ever Headbutted, but I didn't play through Crystal thoroughly enough to aim for such rare Pokemon, or even know what you needed them for.

I also remember Surfing and finding two Lapras in a row; thinking they weren't all that rare, I decided to save my Quick Balls for a shining Bellsprout I was aiming to chain. Of course, I wouldn't have caught the Lapras anyway, since they both used Perish Song on the first turn.

Finding the wandering Legendaries isn't that hard for me in Platinum. I just stock up on Quick Balls, open the Marking Map, save, and fly to Hearthome and Veilstone repeatedly until a Legendary is on one of the adjacent routes. If I run out of Quick Balls, I turn off and do it again, to avoid wasting money.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 1, 2009)

Darksong said:


> I also remember Surfing and finding two Lapras in a row; thinking they weren't all that rare, I decided to save my Quick Balls for a shining Bellsprout I was aiming to chain. Of course, I wouldn't have caught the Lapras anyway, since they both used Perish Song on the first turn.


You could have just used Quick Balls. o.O After getting it to about half health, the Lapras I caught used Perish Song, so I just threw a Dusk Ball and caught it.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 1, 2009)

I once spent a very long time - about six hours - trying to find a Dragonair in my LeafGreen Safari Zone. It never happened, and I eventually gave up, and that's when I realized that I already had one. D=


----------



## Darksong (Sep 1, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> You could have just used Quick Balls. o.O After getting it to about half health, the Lapras I caught used Perish Song, so I just threw a Dusk Ball and caught it.


Sorry for not being clear. >< I _did_ use Quick Balls, but only two before fleeing when I had time to use three.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 3, 2009)

Darksong said:


> Sorry for not being clear. >< I _did_ use Quick Balls, but only two before fleeing when I had time to use three.


Ah. Okay then.


----------



## Starly (Sep 3, 2009)

I was looking for Feebas after I finished Ruby(for Milotic and ect) and I searched all day.  I got on the next and kept searching and searching, and finnally I got him but when I maxed out beauty he would not evolve.  I even breeded and still no results....


----------



## Darksong (Sep 3, 2009)

Starly said:


> I was looking for Feebas after I finished Ruby(for Milotic and ect) and I searched all day.  I got on the next and kept searching and searching, and finnally I got him but when I maxed out beauty he would not evolve.  I even breeded and still no results....


What natures were the Feebas and its baby? I could help you with this :)


----------



## Starly (Sep 4, 2009)

Darksong said:


> What natures were the Feebas and its baby? I could help you with this :)


The nature for the Feebas male was: Gentle and the babies were male: Calm, female: Sassy (I bread with Ditto)


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 4, 2009)

I spent three days saving up coins from the slots in Pokemon Red so i could get a Scyther. I know i could have gotten one in the safari zone, but it would have been a much lower level than all of my other pokemon and i didn't want to spend time raising it that much. I also needed someone to use Cut. I like the old games.

I also spent two weeks trying to find a chimecho in my Ruby. I gave up.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Sep 4, 2009)

I hate getting feebas. arg! I had my modest syncronizing espeon in the front and my false swipe sneasle.... but i never even found one. only time i caught one was when my sister and i were feebas hunting in the advance games... she found one above the waterfall ao we just mixed records.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 12, 2009)

Starly said:


> The nature for the Feebas male was: Gentle and the babies were male: Calm, female: Sassy (I bread with Ditto)


Hmm... none of those lower special attack, so you should be fine. Are you SURE the Pokeblocks were TOTALLY dry?

Oh, and how did the bread taste? *slapped*

I don't think I mentioned my resetting for a shiny Squirtle yet. It's been going for almost two weeks.


----------



## ungulateman (Sep 12, 2009)

Zapdos still refuses the caress of my Quick Balls. T_T

I had trouble with Lapras, but not as much as everyone else. Took me about 20 minutes IIRC.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Sep 19, 2009)

*Silently creeping through the trophy garden* Here female Eevee...here female Eevee...

Four hours of endless Pikachus, Roselias, Kriketunes and Staravias. *Stupid Pikachus...mocking me when I can't find one in LeafGreen...*


----------



## Mai (Sep 19, 2009)

Well.. I migrated ditto and lapras from this used leafgreen I got.. Articuno,Moltres,and a 
level 89 blastiose waiting.. and about 80 masterballs!! I used some.. I spent forever 
trying to get bagon.. until I realized I was on the wrong side of the route. Then I caught it. Snorunt took a while. I'm currently searching for a female starter.. Except mudkips! Two female ones. I dont want milotic.. But I'm ALWAYS getting a buneary with kluts!!
I'm stuck on that. I'm stuck on smeargle.. I'm not good at radar


----------



## M&F (Sep 19, 2009)

Animorph said:


> *Silently creeping through the trophy garden* Here female Eevee...here female Eevee...
> 
> Four hours of endless Pikachus, Roselias, Kriketunes and Staravias. *Stupid Pikachus...mocking me when I can't find one in LeafGreen...*


This reminds me of grinding for a male Ralts on Pearl. And failing.

Breeding a female I happened to get, though, was fruitful. It took 4 eggs, but, it was.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, reading about all this Lapras pain makes me feel lucky, I got mine from Leafgreen :)

The most annoying Pokemon to find for me was Chansey in Gold. Oh god, I spent hours and hours looking for her, hoping the next wild Pokemon would be a Chansey...


----------



## Spatz (Sep 21, 2009)

Relicanth anyone...

Or how about trying to catch Dragonair in FR/LG safari zone, enh?

Munchlax, 12 hours?


----------



## Ven (Sep 21, 2009)

Really? Dragonair took my 2-5 tries :P


----------



## Autumn (Sep 28, 2009)

My game likes giving me awesome luck, doesn't it?

Last night I was checking all of the honey trees for Pokémon. I decided it was going to be quicker to import a Snorlax and a Heracross from FireRed and Emerald, but I was checking the trees one last time to make sure none of them had a Heracross or a Munchlax...

... but I didn't expect to actually _find_ both of them! This was my second day doing the slatherings like Butterfree's guide suggested (I never paid much attention to honey trees before then).

I started up Emerald to search for Feebas (no way in hell am I going to use the lake in Platinum) and on the... something like 120th tile I was searching in guess what I found!


----------



## Blazie (Sep 29, 2009)

Latias hates me. >_< It just won't come to me; if I could find it I might be able to catch it.


----------



## Kabigon (Sep 30, 2009)

I had a dream team for Platinum with all the new Pokemon they added but half of them were either encountered too late or were nearly impossible to catch.

I'm looking at you Munchlax.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 30, 2009)

Eon Spirit said:


> Relicanth anyone...


For some reason, I always found my Relicanth when I wasn't looking for it in particular. Once a couple of years ago in Emerald, and the second one just recently, when I was searching for a Modest, Quiet or Mild Chinchou.

I also once found a female Combee without really looking. But I can't seem to find Heracross. Of course, I could just migrate one...


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 30, 2009)

I never had real pain catching anything- expect nincada. Tried feebas but gave up. Now I get all rare pokemon I don't wanna waste hours for in the GTin exchange for one of my billion starter breeds I dun need.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 30, 2009)

I never had real pain catching anything- expect nincada. Tried feebas but gave up. Now I get all rare pokemon I don't wanna waste hours for in the GTin exchange for one of my billion starter breeds I dun need.


----------



## Ymedron (Sep 30, 2009)

List of pokemon I haven't been able to catch, despite my best efforts:
-Feebas
-Kangaskhan (I found one in a previous Fire Red game, foolishly deleted it. Ugghhh)
-Bagon (I can't find the place to catch it. ;_;)

Otherwise, all the pokemon have been easy to get.

Protip: Having trouble catching moltres? Out of Burn-heals? Try a Flash-fire ability ponyta, growlithe or vulpix! Moltres doesn't have any other attacks than Fire blast, so getting him caught is a piece of cake! (I've never taken so long to catch him that he'd have to use struggle. ;D)


----------



## FireChao (Oct 2, 2009)

I traded a feebas - currently in need of a raikou, though (it's the only thing not in my dex). will probably wait for heartgold and get it then


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 2, 2009)

The raoming three birds in Platinum. Somewhat high leveled, always run unless you got the anti-run poke, seems to LOVE criticals at the most inappropriate moments and Dusk Balls just won't do it. :c Already spend several thousands on them just in balls for them, still don't have them. Oh and let's not start with -finding- them; one can only go up and down at the town's limit so many times and hear the beginning of the same song so often before spasming on the floor and growling madly.

Non-lengendary wise, I'd say female nidorans in platinum. Nidorina is easy to find but not the younger one (well, for me). :c Pokéradar seems to really hate me in general, actually.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey, everyonw woh wants roaming pokemon, here's my advice! Go to a city which is located near a routw with grass, like jubilife, and constantly switch between the city and the route till a pokemon apppears in the route.
(complicated to explain but easy! Met cressalia 10 times in 40 minutes)


----------



## Darksong (Oct 8, 2009)

Twiggy for victory said:


> Hey, everyonw woh wants roaming pokemon, here's my advice! Go to a city which is located near a routw with grass, like jubilife, and constantly switch between the city and the route till a pokemon apppears in the route.
> (complicated to explain but easy! Met cressalia 10 times in 40 minutes)


Or you could do this:



> I just stock up on Quick Balls, open the Marking Map, save, and fly to Hearthome and Veilstone repeatedly until a Legendary is on one of the adjacent routes. [Since if you go through a gate to a route, it doesn't change the Legendaries' locations.] If I run out of Quick Balls and don't catch anything, I turn off and do it again, to avoid wasting money.


Right now, I'm hunting for shiny Snorunt.

@_@

When I finally get to 40 in this chain, I hope my shiny is a female...

EDIT: Where I live, it's about 5:40. And my Snorunt chain just broke at 25. For no apparent reason.

*epic headdesk*

Only two and a half more hours...


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 8, 2009)

Darksong said:


> Right now, I'm hunting for shiny Snorunt.
> 
> @_@
> 
> ...


I think shiny hunting with the pokéradar is among the most frustrating hunt to do. :I Way too often, chains do just break because they feel like it, no matter how hard you follow every rules stated in guides.

The Pokéradar hates us. A lot. Forever.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 8, 2009)

Searching for a Spheal and Snorunt took a while.

I still can't find a Bagon. ):


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 8, 2009)

> I think shiny hunting with the pokéradar is among the most frustrating hunt to do. :I Way too often, chains do just break because they feel like it, no matter how hard you follow every rules stated in guides.
> 
> The Pokéradar hates us. A lot. Forever.


Not quite, it just takes an insane amount of practice. I've gotten about 15 shinies with it, so...


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 9, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> Not quite, it just takes an insane amount of practice. I've gotten about 15 shinies with it, so...


..congrats? "Insane amount of practice" are the keywords here. Not everyone is gonna/be able to spend -that- much time to perfect chaining. Doesn't make it less hard for others if -you- can do it. :P


----------



## Autumn (Oct 9, 2009)

Still waiting for the Dunsparce swarm to show up. Dunsparce and Spiritomb are the only non-legendary Pokémon I need in Platinum before I have a Pokémon in every evolution line (well actually I also need the Johto starters but HG/SS take care of that). The completion log in my sig? It keeps going up as a result of me abusing the Experience Share and evolving all the base forms I have. I'm going in Pokédex order and I'm on Koffing.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 9, 2009)

Combee but at least i found one on THE TENTH TREE!!!

EDIT: Combee are common! EPIC FAIL


----------



## Darksong (Oct 9, 2009)

I just caught my shining Snorunt. At 10. :D And the patch didn't even sparkle.

Good timing; my chain broke at 11.

Now I'm looking for a shiny male Nidoran...


----------



## sankatu (Oct 12, 2009)

Catching pokemon is a real toughy sometimes, particularly pokeradar chaining to get shinies, apparently there is a system to it but it never seems to work for me. Man how I would like a shiny budew!


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 28, 2009)

Tauros, in Blue.  It's been 6 years and I still haven't found the goddamn thing...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 28, 2009)

I managed to find a Miltank, Tauros, and Farfetch'd in the course of 10 minutes while playing Gold.

I've never been able to catch a Kangaskhan (or a Dratini, but my friend has a Dragonite to trade). I have a dangerous idea I could use it for.


----------



## Munchkin (Nov 28, 2009)

Nidoran in Platinum, both genders. And while I'm mentioning those PokéRadar folks, Doduo and Hoppip as well, the latter really bugging me. I've usually had good luck and never needed to hunt for over an hour, but this Hoppip? Two hours! Argh! >.>

But shinies? Oh god, those things must hate me ;-;
I only have _one_, and I caught her in Sapphire. That happened to be a lucky day for me, because right before I encountered her, I caught Latias <3


----------



## Eonrider (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmm, where to begin?  I suppose I could start with Latios in emerald.  You would never how long I spent walking in and out of the daycare, checking Latios's dex location, battling it, using Crobat's mean look, Crobat fainting and Latios fleeing.  Eventually I got fed up and traded myself a high-level Wobbuffet I caught in Fire Red's Cerulean Cave for this exact purpose.  Roaming legendaries hate me.  I haven't even seen Entei in Fire Red.  And of course, Platinum's Moltres.  I spent ages trying to find and catch it.  Eventually one night I decided to give it a shot and wasted a lot of money buying 30 Dusk Balls, only to catch it on the first one.

Other than roaming legends, recently Unown K proved a problem for me.  I was trying to get all Unown types, and other than ! and ?, K was last one.  It took me forever, but I did find a Shiny Unown P in the process.


----------



## Mustardear (Jan 7, 2010)

Black Rayquaza said:


> Tauros, in Blue.  It's been 6 years and I still haven't found the goddamn thing...


Same here. I'm probably just lazy though. Similarly, I never got Chimecho at Mt. Pyre. Also, I'm not sure if this counts but I've been looking for an Adamant Ditto for ages now. I've caught at least 80 Dittos over all my Gen 3 and 4 games including 5 Lax natured ones and countless neutral natured ones.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been searching for a Kangaskhan (and a Tauros, but that's not a big deal) for I have no idea how long. I've managed to catch a Chansey, however.


----------



## Mercury (Jan 8, 2010)

My attempt at catching a Chansey on Leafgreen took me days. 
They kept showing up, but they never stayed in the darn safari ball -.-
The other Safari Zone Pokémon I didn't have much trouble with.

Catching a male ralts on Platinum took me a while. They kept using teleport whenever they showed up.

On Sapphire, Relicanth takes me about an hour each time. Wailmer that are close to level 40 don't like me, except for that one time when I caught a level 45 one. After getting the Wailord and Relicanth, the first two regis are easy to catch. The last one always takes forever >.>


----------



## Darksong (Jan 8, 2010)

For some reason, I always find Relicanth when I'm not looking for them.

Searching for a female Ralts took a while for me. She was the last one I needed on my team, and for some reason, I kept finding males.
Also, to this day, I am still searching for a female sassy Ralts / good-natured Surskit on Sapphire.... and I haven't succeeded for a couple of weeks.


----------

